# Lightroom edits on import



## Clair74 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi

I am following a Lightroom course (there are a few I want to progress through).

He says there are a few edits he was doing to each picture on import and had them set as  preset that was processed at import.

But he doesn't say what steps, I have asked a question at the end of the course but I haven't had a response.

He said it was just a selection of things he was doing to each one manually that's why he created the present.

He then went through them and adjusted any as he went through, turned B&W, vignette, etc.  Its just basic things he was doing anyway, to save him time.

What would you suggest, I have little experience of Lightroom at the moment, am learning.

Thank you
Clair


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2018)

First you need to create a develop preset that sets JUST those parameters the you want repeated for every image. Then on import, you will find a section labeled "Apply During Import" with a dropDownListBox for Develop Presets.  The drop down List contains your develop preset create just for import.  By selecting that, then these develop adjustments will be applied to every image in the current import.   Similarly you can do the same with Metadata presets including keywords and have that applied to eery image in the current import.


----------



## Clair74 (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------

